
A drug company hiked the price of a lifesaving opioid antidote by 500 percent - helmett
http://www.vox.com/2017/2/3/14490804/kaleo-evzio-price-hike-opioid-epidemic
======
drallison
Another example of the failure of the free market when it comes to healthcare.

